# from boxes to rails.



## johnmuir (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey guys. 
I am progressing well in my box skills, with most basic tricks down on a variey of "M" rated boxes. My next step of progression at my local park is Doing a "shotgun" rail. It seems very intimidating to me but I really wanna try it. Is it that much harder than a box? or is i more of a "just do it" thing? Any general tips on how to hit it would be nice.

YouTube - BRO-SESH 2.7 

skip to about 1 10 to see the rail I want to try.

thanks guys!


----------



## tahoerider (Jan 1, 2011)

well can you do small ride on rails already? if not, do those first. but just stay committed and dont lean back


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Basicly just do it. It is still a flat surface but more chance of coming off early since it is skinnier. If this is your first time hitting a jib from the side instead of ride on then just be sure you jump high enough and pull your legs up.


----------



## tahoerider (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah just make sure you have a nice speed and know exactly what ur doing. i like to take my board off and slide it along the rail (if its a handrail type of deal) to make sure its nice and smooth


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

shotgun (double-barrel) rails are pretty easy they're the only ones I'm really comfortable doing. just go for it. and yeah make sure you're jumping high enough or you'll blast your shins to smithereens.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Some solid advice on here. I would definitely recommend starting with ride on rails that are small to minimize consequences. If you cannot find a ride on rail, can use always pop on from the front of the rail (ollie on).

Good luck!


----------



## johnmuir (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks, I have done ride on skinny boxxes tha were probably just as skinny as this rail. What's better, a boarslide or 50 50?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

That is all up to you. My friend had a mental block about 50-50s from the side but was boardsliding kink rails. I still can't boardslide from the side but had no trouble hitting 50-50s from the side.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a pretty small rail and its a triple barrel so you should lock on pretty easily. After a few tries you'll be sliding that thing all day


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

johnmuir said:


> thanks, I have done ride on skinny boxxes tha were probably just as skinny as this rail. What's better, a boarslide or 50 50?


better or easier???


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

slyder said:


> better or easier???


50-50 is much easier


----------

